# rayleigh reptile show- who's going?



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

so how many RFUKers are going to the rayleigh show in may? i'll probably go, but i wondered who else?


----------



## GeckoKingdom (Aug 26, 2010)

*hi*

where is information on this show please ?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

GeckoKingdom said:


> where is information on this show please ?


it's in this section under ERAC shows.


----------



## centurion (Oct 30, 2010)

i will , as its very close to me . Just have to get an invite to the show .:smile:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be there, as a buyer - anyone selling???


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Im not sure. i may not go in may and go in september if the show is good in may. If it no good then will go kemton. im going to ask a few usual sellers at the shows and see if they are going. i think the invite thing may put people off


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

* All are welcome to The ERAC shows*, the Invite was just so the club had an idea of numbers attending, We was going to be putting on kid's entertainment (as no shows do) in the form of bouncy castles ect and maybe a Rodeo bull for the Bigger kids lol. 
But due to people not reading post correctly, and the very Poor response, we will probably scrap the kids entertainment, as it could be a total waste of time for us and the entertainment company, who we would employ for the event.
Connie (in particular) has worked very hard organising these events, and has always put on a good show even with all the "OLD TOOT" being thrown at the Club from the Anti's ect.

This is a New Venue that we are trying that has better Parking facilities and is logistically a better venue. 

Any details can be found here...... 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/645430-erac-shows-2011-a.html

Regards, Dean........... Vice Chairman of ERAC..........


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*good idea*

the invite idea is a good idea as they will no how many people to expect which can only lead to a better show all round

it took me 2 secs to do and i have my invite so no need to worry that it takes ages!!

cant wait to go!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

i will deffo be going. along with 2 of my reptile mad mates 

i would of been selling but sadly im keeping most of my animals back .

i hope its good. as its 4 days before my birthday so im bound to be spending some pennies 

brad


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

We will be there. Just sent an email off for an invite.


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Whos got a table so far? What breeders are going?


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone got any ideas about who's going to have a table?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

ill be there:no1:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

I will be attending


----------



## reptilesruel!!! (Jul 14, 2009)

same  what breeders are going ???


----------

